# post your models from begin 2 end



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

post them up :thumbsup:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

the start of high-neken


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

the finished product


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Heineken...thats somthing else to use a Dutch beer brand for a lowrider... :biggrin: 
Heineken is good but I prefer Grolsch... :biggrin:

By the way, I love the patterns well done!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

at first i was like, hmm...
but it came out looking real good!


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 19 2005, 02:18 AM~4028323
> *Heineken...thats somthing else to use a Dutch beer brand for a lowrider... :biggrin:
> Heineken is good but I prefer Grolsch... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


thans man grolsch is good to :thumbsup:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Oct 19 2005, 04:40 AM~4028732
> *at first i was like, hmm...
> but it came out looking real good!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Steady-Dippin (Oct 3, 2005)

some pics from my progresses! but you have probably seen it already....

http://mad-modeler.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=2311

http://mad-modeler.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=2422

http://mad-modeler.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=1902


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steady-Dippin_@Oct 19 2005, 06:23 PM~4032982
> *some pics from my progresses! but you have probably seen it already....
> 
> http://mad-modeler.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=2311
> ...


that shit look fucking killer :thumbsup:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

just finshed .afew more touch ups,  and bamm


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

some great ideas going on there


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Oct 26 2005, 06:17 PM~4076871
> *just finshed .afew more touch ups,   and bamm
> *



this is what jose does all day at work.... :biggrin: lol


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 26 2005, 07:10 PM~4077253
> *this is what jose does all day at work....  :biggrin: lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

the pics dont do there justes


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

like a pimp in scale lol you should do your axle like you did your frame try rubbing it in some


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 26 2005, 07:39 PM~4077912
> *like a pimp in scale lol you should do your axle like you did your frame try rubbing it in some
> *


lowrider of the year!!

i seen that car in person..pics REALLY don't do it justice at all, lmao


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 26 2005, 08:39 PM~4077912
> *like a pimp in scale lol you should do your axle like you did your frame try rubbing it in some
> *


its not done yet man .here is some more pics .


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 19 2005, 07:18 AM~4028323
> *Heineken...thats somthing else to use a Dutch beer brand for a lowrider... :biggrin:
> Heineken is good but I prefer Grolsch... :biggrin:
> 
> ...




:uh: 

heiniken is the worst beer i ever drink

only domelsh or deperados


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Actually...I don't like beer...I prefer wine.. :biggrin:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tilburglowridaz_@Oct 29 2005, 05:29 AM~4093418
> *:uh:
> 
> heiniken is the worst beer i ever drink
> ...


thats your taest homie


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Oct 29 2005, 11:30 AM~4094122
> *thats your taest homie
> *



If it has alcohol Jose likes it... :biggrin: 


what's up fool?


----------



## BjsCustomModels (Oct 27, 2005)

Thats an awesome Elcamino!!!!


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 29 2005, 11:37 AM~4094140
> *If it has alcohol Jose likes it... :biggrin:
> what's up fool?
> *


hell ya homes you know it :thumbsup:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

my newest model project


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

not done yet need some details


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey Draulics I'm calling you out fool.... HOUSE CALL as soon as I'm finished....


sneak peak...


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 14 2005, 07:33 PM~4204805
> *Hey Draulics I'm calling you out fool.... HOUSE CALL as soon as I'm finished....
> sneak peak...
> *


bring it


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Nov 14 2005, 08:02 PM~4205575
> *bring  it
> *



haha I will bro.... wait until you see this this one all done.. I think you'll like it...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

nice ideas, but BAD detailing.......sand down some of the edges that are left after you make a cut


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 15 2005, 05:11 PM~4210801
> *nice ideas, but BAD detailing.......sand down some of the edges that are left after you make a cut
> *


those pic suck homes .thats when i had no fire wall


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

hey Jose I put in a little more time on the hopper....


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 15 2005, 07:12 PM~4211734
> *hey Jose I put in a little more time on the hopper....
> *


im ready .that kool


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Nov 15 2005, 06:15 PM~4211760
> *im ready .that kool
> *



I had to redo the paint... :angry:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 15 2005, 07:26 PM~4211874
> *I had to redo the paint... :angry:
> *


 na that sucks homes


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 15 2005, 05:11 PM~4210801
> *nice ideas, but BAD detailing.......sand down some of the edges that are left after you make a cut
> *


thanks for the tips homes


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 15 2005, 05:11 PM~4210801
> *nice ideas, but BAD detailing.......sand down some of the edges that are left after you make a cut
> *


my chase looks fucked in dat pic


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey Jose here it is so far the hop comp is coming to your house soon fool....


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

:biggrin: getting there... I'll start adding more details to the body once I get the front moving... Hey Jose I need some spiderwire.... bring it in tomorrow....


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Jose where you at tonight?


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 17 2005, 08:39 PM~4227489
> *Jose where you at tonight?
> *


yoooooooooo


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Nov 17 2005, 08:27 PM~4227757
> *yoooooooooo
> *




you see my post on the preivious page?


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

post your frout set up


----------



## Domonator (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 17 2005, 04:56 PM~4227119
> *:biggrin:  getting there... I'll start adding more details to the body once I get the front moving... Hey Jose I need some spiderwire.... bring it in tomorrow....
> *



That's what I call back bumper baby! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey My Old Regal Custom Hood Bumpers and suspension.

My next one will look a lot cleaner got in a hurry.


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

Down!!


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

Man I love the way it sits!!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I like the rim & paint combo! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I like the street G-look of that ride!! :thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 17 2005, 06:56 PM~4227119
> *:biggrin:  getting there... I'll start adding more details to the body once I get the front moving... Hey Jose I need some spiderwire.... bring it in tomorrow....
> 
> 
> ...



should have it hopping tonight if all goes well....


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

hey Jose that motor you gave me was junk...... the large radio shack one is good


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Nov 18 2005, 04:07 AM~4230074
> *Hey My Old Regal Custom Hood Bumpers and suspension.
> 
> My next one will look a lot cleaner got in a hurry.
> *


 i like that


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Nov 18 2005, 08:47 PM~4235544
> *i like that
> *




hey jose check this video out... make sure you turn on the speakers too....


Hopper Video


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: Damn, that's nice  Looks like your ball joint broke off at the last click :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 19 2005, 03:42 PM~4239353
> *:thumbsup: Damn, that's nice    Looks like your ball joint broke off at the last click  :biggrin:
> *



thanks


yeah I have a bunch of issues to sort out on the thing but I had to put some video out there to show Jose aka Draulics... we're going to have a little comp soon...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i finally finished my convertible


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Uhhmmm...can you show more footage of the hopping car rather than all the text messages? :biggrin:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

oh yah pascos baby :biggrin:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

wat r those in the bed? "pascos"?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Nov 22 2005, 07:19 PM~4259026
> *
> *


a radical version of that truck sits in the soon to be started pile


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Nov 22 2005, 10:29 PM~4259101
> *wat r those in the bed? "pascos"?
> *


yup


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 22 2005, 10:44 PM~4259222
> *a radical version of that truck sits in the soon to be started pile
> *


do it up homes


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

here is the blue hardtop i was working on


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

whats is that on the elco, real chrome or foil? look skinda wierd. nice build though.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Nov 22 2005, 07:23 PM~4259058
> *oh yah pascos baby :biggrin:
> *


Where did you get that bed decal from dawg that looks sweet :thumbsup: needs to be cut down a tad more but its tight


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Just the starting of my 62' new pics comin soon............. Any ideas for an interior scheme that would look good with my body color............ :dunno:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Cool rides!! :thumbsup:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

My Webpage


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Nov 23 2005, 10:48 AM~4261814
> *My Webpage
> *


bring it jay :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Nov 22 2005, 09:23 PM~4259058
> *oh yah pascos baby :biggrin:
> *




whate are PASCOS? I heard of PESCO pmps but never PASCO....LoL


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Nov 23 2005, 09:56 AM~4261839
> *bring it jay  :biggrin:
> *




it got stuck homie..... my don't get stuck.... it's on man...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I like videos!! :thumbsup:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

My Webpage  frount veiw


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Nov 23 2005, 12:04 PM~4262504
> *My Webpage  frount veiw
> *



cool vid of the FRONT VIEW


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Jose are you on here today or what... I havn't seen you in NE cars


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I need some interior ideas HELP ME OUT! uffin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Nov 23 2005, 01:39 PM~4263189
> *I need some interior ideas HELP ME OUT!  uffin:
> *




maybe Tan?


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Nov 23 2005, 02:39 PM~4263189
> *I need some interior ideas HELP ME OUT!  uffin:
> *


some tan suede up in there.


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 23 2005, 02:35 PM~4263138
> *Jose are you on here today or what... I havn't seen you in NE cars
> *


just got back


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

black jackMy Webpage


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

What do you think about my amp racks built into the back of the seats? :scrutinize:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Nov 23 2005, 05:10 PM~4264496
> *What do you think about my amp racks  built into the back of the seats? :scrutinize:
> *


hell ya homes lookz tight :thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Nov 23 2005, 04:13 PM~4264529
> *hell ya homes lookz tight :thumbsup:
> *




Jose stop in NE for a few....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Still looking for more interior ideas :biggrin:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> Still looking for more interior ideas :biggrin:
> [/quoteyoo itz lookin good homie :thumbsup: show some more stuff man


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Here's some more it's slowly comin together :biggrin: tan is the only color anyone has givin me for a interior color theres no other imagination out there then that ? :dunno: what do you guys think?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Nov 23 2005, 10:44 PM~4267372
> *Here's some more it's slowly comin together  :biggrin: tan is the only color anyone has givin me for a interior color theres no other imagination out there then that ? :dunno: what do you guys think?
> *


where's your imagination at?? :biggrin:


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Nov 23 2005, 12:39 PM~4263189
> *I need some interior ideas HELP ME OUT!  uffin:
> *


 marron on tha lining of tha seats wit a tan color in tha middle? (just an idea)


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 23 2005, 08:48 PM~4267398
> *where's your imagination at??  :biggrin:
> *



Lol i trust in you 1ofakind :roflmao: im just tryin to get more ideas and some of you guys got some pretty sweet scales so i was just trying to get a little info and other opinions to better help me out :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

white w/ red piping


----------



## TexasSwangaz (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 23 2005, 11:50 PM~4268085
> *white w/ red piping
> *



^^^^^^wat he said soundz good 2 me^^^^^


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 23 2005, 10:50 PM~4268085
> *white w/ red piping
> *


hmmmmm i think that would look pretty sweet :scrutinize: thanx man :thumbsup:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

u like homies


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

contest ride not done yet


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

i like that standes homie


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

:dunno: didn't know what i was thinkin'


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Nov 29 2005, 07:21 PM~4302160
> *Sorry but the blue truck is kinda funky does the bed move? Does the hood close? What about the elco? Is anything functional?It looks like your a beginner.I know i'm talkin shit but trust me i'll post some of my work up, and back it up!
> *


what gave it away shit you must be a building genious. who gives a fuck the truck looks good


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Nov 29 2005, 10:21 PM~4302160
> *Sorry but the blue truck is kinda funky does the bed move? Does the hood close? What about the elco? Is anything functional?It looks like your a beginner.I know i'm talkin shit but trust me i'll post some of my work up, and back it up!
> *


hey homie ive been doin model cars for ten years maybe not as good as jevries or 1ofakind but still im in the game . the blue truck and elco are models they dont move there not a toy .My green65 is a hopper it moves good. my black 63is a dancer,post some of those pics you were talking about. And remember the good thing about building a model is that you can do it any way you want your style to fit your personality or your preference I enjoy doing models for that reason and i'm happy with the work i've done and that is whats important to me I like sharing my pics wit layitlow and whether the response is good or bad I am still gonna do my models my way , but thanks for your opinion.


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 29 2005, 10:54 PM~4302423
> *what gave it away shit you must be a building genious. who gives a fuck the truck looks good
> *


Good looks homie , thanx.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Nov 29 2005, 07:21 PM~4302160
> *Sorry but the blue truck is kinda funky does the bed move? Does the hood close? What about the elco? Is anything functional?It looks like your a beginner.I know i'm talkin shit but trust me i'll post some of my work up, and back it up!
> *



post up! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Nov 29 2005, 07:21 PM~4302160
> *Sorry but the blue truck is kinda funky does the bed move? Does the hood close? What about the elco? Is anything functional?It looks like your a beginner.I know i'm talkin shit but trust me i'll post some of my work up, and back it up!
> *



Even when you are as good as you, indirect, claim to be than it is still BS to diss someone...when your really that good there's no reason for doing that...this is more the behavoiur of someone that feels insecure.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 29 2005, 11:33 PM~4304636
> *Even when you are as good as you, indirect, claim to be than it is still BS to diss someone...when your really that good there's no reason for doing that...this is more the behavoiur of someone that feels insecure.
> *





:roflmao: JevriesOwned!


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 30 2005, 02:33 AM~4304636
> *Even when you are as good as you, indirect, claim to be than it is still BS to diss someone...when your really that good there's no reason for doing that...this is more the behavoiur of someone that feels insecure.
> *


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Nov 30 2005, 02:36 AM~4304647
> *:roflmao: JevriesOwned!
> *


Jerowned? lol


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's my latest built 62 Belpala... :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice, clean ride!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow! didn't think I would get that many responses.Listen I didn't write it to down any 1 I've been doin models for alot of years also. I guess when I saw your Elco all cut up and seen your other cars, I mean I just think you could have done a better job.Your attn. to detail is good, but just didn't like it. Sorry Homie.As for the truck i'll post mine soon still trying to figure out how to post picture up! Sorry for the comments.


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Nov 29 2005, 07:57 PM~4302458
> *hey homie ive been doin model cars  for ten years maybe not as good as jevries or 1ofakind but still im in the game . the blue truck and elco are models they dont move there not a toy .My green65 is a hopper it moves good. my black 63is a dancer,post some of those pics you were talking about. And remember the good thing about building a model is that you can do it any way you want your style to fit your personality or your preference I enjoy doing models for that reason and i'm happy with the work i've done and that is whats important to me I like sharing my pics wit layitlow and whether the response is good or bad I am still gonna do my models my way , but thanks for your opinion.
> *


 like i said sorry for the comments


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 1 2005, 08:46 PM~4318002
> *Here's my latest built 62 Belpala... :biggrin:
> *


Lovin' that 62, excellent work!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Dec 3 2005, 12:19 AM~4327154
> *
> like i said sorry for the comments
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Dec 3 2005, 03:10 AM~4327106
> *Wow! didn't think I would get that many responses.Listen I didn't write it to down any 1 I've been doin models for alot of years also. I guess when I saw your Elco all cut up and seen your other cars, I mean I just think you could have done a better job.Your attn. to detail is good, but just didn't like it. Sorry Homie.As for the truck i'll post mine soon still trying to figure out how to post picture up! Sorry for the comments.
> *


my bad for my responses homie i have respect for you homes since you got a monte low low for a real car . like i had mine was older 86


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Dec 3 2005, 03:19 AM~4327154
> *
> like i said sorry for the comments
> *


i m kool wit you homie


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

i like it


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

What cind of rims are thoes on the green 62


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

they pretty hot


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

my homeboy put in some work on this 77 Monte.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 

That Monte is lookin badass! What frame did he use? '70 Monte?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jan 16 2006, 12:43 AM~4630846
> *:0
> 
> That Monte is lookin badass! What frame did he use? '70 Monte?
> *


shortened a 64 Impala to fit.


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 16 2006, 02:23 AM~4630427
> *my homeboy put in some work on this 77 Monte.
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmm :thumbsup: post more when its done homes


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

done homes


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

excellent paint job man :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

beginning...









end...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Oct 18 2005, 06:11 PM~4026324
> *the start of high-neken
> *


y's the name of the car "high-neken" but u got heiniken on the hood? :dunno:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 17 2006, 04:47 PM~4641384
> *y's the name of the car "high-neken" but u got heiniken on the hood? :dunno:
> *


it prenouce the same but spelled different .


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

RUSTY JONES


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

THIS IS RUSTY JONES :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 15 2006, 11:23 PM~4630427
> *my homeboy put in some work on this 77 Monte.
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the "original" before a pole landed on it


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 27 2006, 08:17 AM~4715921
> *Here's the "original" before a pole landed on it
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I really, really like that ride! To bad it got damaged...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 27 2006, 09:26 AM~4716200
> *I really, really like that ride! To bad it got damaged...
> *


i have and posted a pic of the "after". It was horrible, the wind was gusting up and blew the canopy pole down. When it broke, it sounded like broken glass, I thought one of our display mirrors broke. The table was full of models and his was the only one that got hit. 

the horror, the horror... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jan 27 2006, 11:51 AM~4716034
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 ouch homie it was a beauty :tears:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------

